# Wasser/Luft hinter Folie



## navi (29. Okt. 2006)

Hallo, bin neu hier und brauche Eure Ratschläge. Bei unserem Gartenteich handelt es sich eigentlich um einen gemeuerten Teich (also direkt abfallend). Vor ca. 4-5 Jahren musste ich ihn mit einer Folie auskleiden, da er undicht wurde. Ich habe dies miteiner Gartenteich-PVC-Folie gemacht. Das hat auch recht gut geklappt. Im Sommer gab es im ersten Jahr schon mal Probleme, wenn sich die Luft hinter der Folie erhitzte. Jetzt im Herbst taucht das Problem in anderer Form auf. Ich vermute, dass die alte Betonschicht unter der Folie inzwischen puröser geworden ist oder Wasser von oben zwischen Folie und Wand eindringen kann. Auf jeden Fall liegt die Folie nicht mehr an der Wand an sondern wird vorgewölbt (ist schwer zu beschreiben, werde deshalb baldmöglichst ein Bild beistellen).

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich vorgesehen sollte?


----------



## kwoddel (29. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Waser/Luft hinter Folie*

Da steht das Geheimnis   

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3364


Manche lernen es nie


----------



## Dr.J (30. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Waser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Navi,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Wie Frank schon andeutete, pflegen wir hier eine gewisse Edikette. 

Zu deiner Frage, wäre es hilfreich, wenn du ein paar Bilder und Informationen zu deinem Teich hier einstellen könntest. Wenn ich mir deine Problembeschreibung so durchlese, fürchte ich dass du den Teich komplett neu machen musst, d.h. Folie raus und Mauerwerk abdichten und die Folie so verbauen, dass kein Wasser mehr dazwischen fliessen kann.


----------



## navi (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Waser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Kwoddel (oder Kwaddel?), wirklich nett wie Du neue Forumsmitglieder begrüßt. Machst Du das im normalen Leben auch so? Dann scheint das ja wirklich eine menschenfreie Zone um Dich herum zu geben. Deine Fragen hättest Du ja in etwa auch beantwortet bekommen, wenn Du in mein Porträt hineingeschaut hättest. Dachte, dass dieser Bereich eigentlich zur Vorstellung gedacht wäre. Aber jetzt Schluss - will keine Unruhe ins Forum bringen.


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wasser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Navi,

auch von mir erstmal: Willkommen im Forum!
Auf die "Edikette" bist Du ja jetzt schon hingewiesen worden  
Damit will Dich hier keiner ärgern, es geht halt nur darum, dass man sehr oft nur ganz pauschale Ratschläge erteilen kann, wenn man die Teiche überhaupt nicht kennt oder nur sehr wage beschrieben bekommt.

Und so ist es auch bei Dir... Es fehlen einfach weitere Angaben. Du hast Fische im Teich, die eine derzeitige Baumaßnahme verhindern würden... könntest Du die in einem Aquarium überwintern oder sind es zuviele (wieviele?). Könntest Du einen Saugschlauch zwischen Wand und Folie führen um das Wasser abzupumpen?? 

Also ran an die Tastatur.. und noch ein paar Infos für uns aufschreiben. Fotos kommen immer gut und sagen mehr als 1000 Worte! 

Ein wenig Neugierde wird uns sicher verziehen, wenn wir Teile unsere Freizeit damit verbringen hier Ratschläge zu verteilen, oder?
Schließlich kann man auch mit den Augen "stehlen" und sehen, wie andere bestimmte Probleme gelöst haben.


----------



## navi (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Waser/Luft hinter Folie*

Habe ganz aktuell ein paar Bilder gemacht und möchte daran mein Problem erläutern.

  

Der Teich wurde vor ca. 20 Jahren angelegt. Ich weiß nicht wie man diesen Typ nennt. Charakteristisch ist die Anlehnung an die geschichtete Mauer. Die Wände wurden damals betoniert und vermutlich zusätzlich mit mir unbekannten Mitteln abgedichtet. 

Vor 5 Jahren tauchte im Herbst das Problem auf, dass der Teich kontinuierlich Wasser verlor. Ich habe ihn dann im nächsten Frühjahr vollkommen geleert und eine Folie eingelegt (ich meine, sie wäre von Gardena gewesen). Das Einbringen der Folie in einen Teich mit steilen Wänden ist nicht ganz einfach. Ich habe hier zur Glättung der Winkel mit Sand gearbeitet und halt eine Menge Falten in Kauf genommen. Die Enden der Folie liegen unter den Steinen im Mörtel.

Erste Probleme zeigten sich im Sommer bei starker Erwärmung der Folie bzw. des Wassers. Auch hier wölbte sich die Folie an der Mauer nach vorne. Das Problem hat sich aber von selbst gelegt und ich habe es nicht weiter verfolgt.

Jetzt taucht es aber in ähnlicher Form wieder auf, nur sehr viel massiver und an allen Rändern. Jetzt zum Winter hin wird man wohl nichts mehr machen können. Ich hoffe, dass ich den Teich irgendwie über die kalte Jahreszeit bekomme und er nicht irgendwann vollkommen ausläuft.

Im Frühjahr werde ich ihn dann neu aufbauen. Dazu einige Fragen:


Habe ich vielleicht die falsche Folie verwendet (besser Kautschuk an Stelle von PVC)?
Kann man die Teichwände auch auf andere Art und Weise dicht bekommen?
Oder ist es doch ratsam, den Teich vom Typ zu verändern (falch abfallend)? Habe da allerdings noch Probleme, meine Frau zu überzeugen, da dies Ihrer Meinung nach nicht zum Stil des Gartens passt.
Wie rettet man den Bewuchs (v.a. __ Lilien, Seerosen und __ Schilf)?

Vielleicht hat ja ein Mitglied schon ein ähnliches Problem gehabt. Für Eure Tipps im voraus schon herzlichen Dank.


----------



## navi (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wasser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Annett,

ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt alle Anforderungen erfüllt habe. Sonst bitte fragen!!! Gerne könnt Ihr mir auch eine Mail schreiben.

Da die Bilder, die ich in der vorigen Mail hochgeladen habe, so trist aussehen, hier noch ein stimmungsvolles Bild aus dem Sommer.

 

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Restsonntag!
Volker

_Edit by Annett: Die emailadresse findet Ihr über das Profil! Aus dem Beitrag habe ich sie entfernt._


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wasser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Volker,

bitte gib einfach in Deinen Einstellungen an, dass Du auch emails von Benutzern des Forums haben möchtest (falls nicht schon so eingestellt)... die Adresse hier im Beitrag entferne ich besser-sonst kannst Du Dich vor Spam bald nicht mehr retten. 
Die Suchmaschinen durchsuchen unser Forum mehrfach täglich...


Dir/Euch ebenfalls einen angenehmen Restsonntag, auch wenn das Wetter mal wieder zu Wünschen übrig läßt.


----------



## Michael K (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wasser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Volker,
hast Du auch Wasserverlust im Teich ?
Am Wasserfall sieht man ganz deutlich die feuchte Stelle.
Könnte dort das Wasser hinter die Folie laufen ?
Was für Mörtel hast Du genommen ?
Trass Zement Mörtel ist Wasser abweisend und hält auch nur bedingt.
( nicht Frostbeständig )
Eventuell könntest Du die Mauer abreißen, Folie unter die Mauer ziehen und 
als Trockenmauer wieder aufstellen.
Gutes gelingen Michael


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wasser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Volker,

ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es sich um Luft handeln soll. Obwohl  , wenn das Ganze wirklich einen luftdichten Raum zwischen Folie, Untergrund und Mauer bildet und sich die Luft dann erwärmt... ist mir aber trotzdem zu abwegig, zumal es jetzt wieder kälter wird und die Luft sich somit zusammenziehen sollte, statt mehr Raumvolumen zu beanspruchen.

Ich tippe ja ehrlich gesagt auch auf Wasser. Michael hat schon eine Quelle genannt...
Wie sieht es bei Euch mit dem Grundwasserspiegel aus? Habt Ihr in der Nähe einen Schachtbrunnen oder ähnliches, wo man mal nachsehen könnte, wie hoch es steht?
Bei uns ist es im Frühjahr besonders schlimm. Dann kann man mit der Hand den Wasserspiegel berühren.  Im Keller steht es dann natürlich auch schon.  Aber den nutzen wir zum Glück nicht.

Bei Dir würde das aber auch keine andere Folie verhindern-sofern die derzeitige richtig verlegt wurde und nirgens gerissen ist.
Gemauerte Teichwände sollten auch mit einer Art Dichtschlämme dicht zu bekommen sein. Gib mal das Wort in die Suchfunktion ein!
Ansonsten hilft bei Grundwasser nur eine Drainage unter dem Teich, die man dann immer mal mittels Pumpe und Schacht abpumpen muss. Die Kraft des Wassers sollte man nicht unterschätzen!

Den genannten Bewuchs des Teiches kannst Du getrost draußen in einem Behälter mit etwas Wasser überwintern. Garage geht natürlich auch. Normalerweise ist alles winterhart und sollte sogar ein durchfrieren vertragen. Ausnahme: __ Gelbe Seerosen!


----------



## navi (6. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wasser/Luft hinter Folie*

Danke für die guten Ratschläge   . 

Ich glaube inzwischen auch, dass es sich um Wasser und nicht um Luft handelt. Ich vermute inzwischen aber, dass die Plane ein Loch, vielleicht mehrere Löcher hat. (Gefunden habe ich aber noch keines.) Der Pegel des Teiches bleibt konstant. Besonders geregnet hat es bei uns auch nicht. Ich denke, dass Wasser wandert von innen nach außen und dabei bleibt der Pegel konstant.

Jetzt im Spätherbst möchte ich mit der Reparatur nicht mehr beginnen. Wenn die Situation sich also nicht mehr verschlimmert, werde ich bis zum Frühjahr warten.

Interessant scheint mir die Idee, die Teichwände mit Dichtschlämmen zu bearbeiten und wieder ganz auf eine Folie zu verzichten. Habe da schon einige Recherchen im Internet durchgeführt und kann mich inzwischen durchaus für diese Lösung begeistern. 

Unsicher bin ich nur noch hinsichtlich der Frage, wie viele Schadstoffe sich danach (und v.a. wie lange) im Wasser befinden. Wann kann man die Fische, die dann ja eine gewisse Zeit in einen Behelfsquartier verbringen müssen, wieder einsetzen? Muss man auch bezüglich der Karenzzeit für die Pflanzen irgend etwas beachten? ...

In manchen Beitragen wird zudem empfohlen, die Dichtschlämme zusetzlich mit Silolack zu behandeln. Da werde ich noch weiter recherchieren.

Wenn dann der Frühling endlich da ist, werde ich von den Bauarbeiten und meinen Erfahrungen sicher ausführlich berichten. Drückt mir bis dahin die Daumen, dass keine Notaktionen durchzuführen sind.


----------



## Michael K (7. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wasser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Volker,

das ist die Adresse der Firma MEM


Dicht-Schlämme 
Für die vorsorgliche Abdichtung bei Neubauten oder nachträgliche Sanierungsmaßnahmen am Altbau im Außen- und Innenbereich. Zur Abdichtung von Grundmauern, Kellern, Dusch- und Naßräumen, Wasserbehältern, Schwimmbecken, Zierteichen usw. 

Die Dichtschlämme wird einfach nach Verarbeitungsanleitung mit Wasser gemischt und mit einem Tapezierpinsel aufgetragen.
( ich würde 2 oder 3 Anstriche machen )
Der Silolack wird auch mit Pinsel oder Malerrolle aufgetragen.auch hier sollten zwei bis drei schichten nach Verarbeitungsanleitung aufgebracht werden.

Mit dem Silolack ist auch nichts zu befürchten da wenn er ausgehärtet ist nichts abgegeben wird.
Gutes gelingen Michael


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Wasser/Luft hinter Folie*

Hallo Volker,

ich komme derzeit ab und an wieder dazu, einmal querzulesen - und dabei ist mir Dein Thread aufgefallen.

Sollte die Folie undicht sein, bleibt kein anderer Weg als den Teich zu entleeren und neue Folie einzulegen. Diesmal würde ich allerdings zu ausreichend dickem Vlies (900 g/m²) unter der Folie raten. Die Pflanzen zu retten ist nun wirklich keinerlei Problem: Herausnehmen, einkürzen und bis zur Neupflanzung gut feucht bis nass halten. Ich wüsste nun auch nicht, welchen Vorteil etwa EPDM gegenüber ausreichend starkem PVC haben sollte: Gegen spitze, punktuelle Belastungen ist auch Kautschuk nicht gefeit. Deshalb rate ich zu dem Vlies, das die punktuellen Belastungen verteilt.

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist halt, dass Wasser hinter die Folie gelaufen ist. Hinweise hast Du ja schon erhalten. Mir ist dies einmal bei meinem stark lehmigen Boden durch einen überlaufenden Bach passiert. Ich bin der Sache letztlich nur so beigekommen, dass ich den Wasserspiegel etwas abgesenkt und die Folie mit einem dicken Pfahl so weit in Richtung Teichmitte gedrückt habe, bis ich den Saugschlauch einer Pumpe in den Zwischenraum schieben konnte. Dann habe ich die Wasserblase abgesaugt - und es war Ruhe. Das wird bei Dir nicht ganz so einfach sein, denn Du hast den Folienrand mit Mörtel fixiert, der abgeklopft werden muss. Na ja, dafür ist Dein Teich deutlich kleiner. Und, natürlich gilt für Dich, was auch für mich galt: Bevor man alles weiter seinen gewohnten Gang gehen lässt, muss man die Ursache der Wasserblase finden und abstellen (ich habe den Bachlauf entfernt, der immer dann überlief, wenn die Wurzeln der Pflanzen den Bach zugewuchert hatten).

Viel Erfolg und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

